# DWA requirements?



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Just wanted to confirm what the requirements are for keeping DWA, I am not looing at anything any time soon, but may consider it in the future, just wanna make sure that I will be able to fulfil the requirements.

As far as I know you need to keep the animal in a locked viv in a locked room, but is that it? just wondering because as we all know snakes are great escape artists and they tend to ignor locks that would stop a human, i.e have had small snakes escape through vents ect, and also surely a smaller snake could squeeze under a door, although I wouldnt really want to walk into my rep room and have to start searching for somthing that has the potential to kill me after it has done a hudini on its viv?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the room needs to be sealed as well as locked


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

plus it all depends on where you live and what your local council want you to do.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You'll need a brush bar on the bottom of your door and it's advisable to have some means of seeing into the room before you open the door. I.e, viewing port or glass door.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> You'll need a brush bar on the bottom of your door and it's advisable to have some means of seeing into the room before you open the door. I.e, viewing port or glass door.


Ah, ok, although if a snake escapes I doubt I will be able to see it, unless DWA are alot more cocky than normal snakes and sit in the middle of the floor waiting to attack anyone that walks in the room? lol

ok, that dont sound too difficult, now the question is, how likely is it that I would be able to get my hands on an eyelash viper? obviously after I got a DWA ect, do they come up often?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

One thing your inspecting officer may well be hot on is can any escaped snakes hide anywhere? if you have little nooks and crannys or cupboards that they can get behind, that would not be viewed well. In short, the only option the snake should have is to sit out in the open.

_B schlegelli_ come up now and again, although you'd get more choice by going to Houten Snake Day


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

hmm, so I couldnt really use my rep room as it has vivs stcks etc in there?

So do people dedicate whole rooms to DWA?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup. Whole rooms. It very much depends upon your inspecting officer, he/she may be happy for you to keep DWA reptiles in your current room as long as the room and viv(s) are adequately secured.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

My main herp room (with the DWA's in) has all the vivs secured to the wall, and has wood round the skirtings and round all the corners. It has a brush on the bottom of the door and a window on the door. I also have wood flooring, which makes seeing an escapee easier. A 1 inch scorpion could escape in my room and I would see it. Better safe them sorry. IMO, if your going to do it, do it right.


----------

